# 320 M17 Magazine question



## donasdux (Nov 2, 2019)

Hello all, first post. I have been looking for additional magazines for my gun, but since I live in NJ, there is a 10 round max that a magazine can hold. Is there an online retailer that sells them, or do I have to buy one and have it pinned? Issue is, if you even get caught with one over 10 round capacity, it's a felony. Would it just be easier to go to a local and have them order it and pin it?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

So you can have multiple 10 round mags but none over 10? Felony means no vote, no guns and jail I think.
I can't help with the mags but I can recommend coming to Wisconsin. So far, that BS ain't happening.

GW


----------



## donasdux (Nov 2, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> So you can have multiple 10 round mags but none over 10? Felony means no vote, no guns and jail I think.
> I can't help with the mags but I can recommend coming to Wisconsin. So far, that BS ain't happening.
> 
> GW


https://cdn.ymaws.com/www.anjrpc.org/resource/resmgr/evan_nappen/complying_with_nj_s_mag_ban-.pdf
And people wonder why others flee this state...........


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

donasdux said:


> Hello all, first post. I have been looking for additional magazines for my gun, but since I live in NJ, there is a 10 round max that a magazine can hold. Is there an online retailer that sells them, or do I have to buy one and have it pinned? Issue is, if you even get caught with one over 10 round capacity, it's a felony. Would it just be easier to go to a local and have them order it and pin it?


Most online retailers sell 10 round magazines to comply with state laws that have magazine restrictions. You can just order them and have them shipped to your residence. Those same retailers also post that magazines over a certain capacity can not be shipped to those states. They also list those states and will not under any circumstance ship them there.

Not knowing your state laws, it may not be legal to buy a high capacity magazine and have it pinned as you could easily remove the pin. Especially since they can not be legally shipped to, possessed, or sold in your home state.

As the others have said. Have you ever considered leaving New Jersey?


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I agree with desertman. I wouldn't mess with pinned magazines since there are 10 rounders available.
The Sig website store has 10 round mags for the P320 if you want to go with the original.
BTW, what capacity mags came with the gun?


----------



## donasdux (Nov 2, 2019)

PhuBai70 said:


> I agree with desertman. I wouldn't mess with pinned magazines since there are 10 rounders available.
> The Sig website store has 10 round mags for the P320 if you want to go with the original.
> BTW, what capacity mags came with the gun?


17, but they were professionally pinned by the shop owner. The pins are not removable without destroying the magazine.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

The gun advocacy groups here in California have a few lawsuits pending and one of those lawsuits is the high capacity magazine ban. Chances are these lawsuits will not be successful even at the federal level but I didn't want to destroy all my high capacity mags so my future son-in-law is keeping them for me. He is a lieutenant at the L.A. County Sheriffs Dept. so he can legally possess them. Maybe some day things here will change and I can get them back. 
I have over a dozen mags and even though I had them before the ban there is no grandfather clause so each one is a felony and a heavy fine.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Life is too short to live in New Jersey. 

Just sayin.................


----------

